# Custom Fishing Shirts



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Been in the screen printing business for roughly 5 years now, store front is located in Milton but print for a few different charters and alot of fishing teams along the Gulf Coast. Feel free to call about any ideas or questions. These are some shirts I just designed and printed for the Total Package out of Pensacola Beach Marina. Thanks Josh 850 637 6572


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good.. Do you have a list of prices?


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Where in Milton are you located?


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

The prices of shirts depends on the art, how many colors the graphic is and the number of graphics on the shirt,also the quanity and shirt type. Feel free to email me art for a quote at [email protected] or swing by the shop @ 6719 Park Ave. Milton Fl. 32570. Im close to the High school, white block building that say Deep South down the side.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have one of those shirts! Captain Sean is a good friend of mine. The quality of the shirt and printing are very good!


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

dorado74 said:


> I have one of those shirts! Captain Sean is a good friend of mine. The quality of the shirt and printing are very good!


Thanks dorado74!


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Bump.Thanks for the orders fellas!


----------

